# is this normal on dbol ?



## 10R (Dec 13, 2010)

1st cycle of test e and dbol day 9 when deadlifting or squats I get really bad pain in m lowerback its sometimes unbearable pain after my sets, I heard dbol pumps were bad but damn is it this bad ? Also my bis felt like they were comin out of my skin yesterday with only 2 sets into my workout. I'm not cryin about the pain I'm just wonderin if its normal ?
Thanks in advance fellas


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I have had this before, you will get some nice pumps...... enjoy them while you have 'em


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

10R said:


> 1st cycle of test e and dbol day 9 when deadlifting or squats I get really bad pain in m lowerback its sometimes unbearable pain after my sets, I heard dbol pumps were bad but damn is it this bad ? Also my bis felt like they were comin out of my skin yesterday with only 2 sets into my workout. I'm not cryin about the pain I'm just wonderin if its normal ?
> Thanks in advance fellas


 
Read this article from Bodybuildingtoday.com  It will tell you how you can reduce some of that lower back pain.

*DBOL and Localized Back Pumps*


In decades past, Dianabol was one major bodybuilding staple. Bodybuilders would consume them by the handful back in the 1960s and 1970s, before the oral toxicity issue really came to light. And, as history has shown, the bodybuilders of the time seemed to overcome the use and live to ripe old ages, as we see today. Dianabol was an extremely popular steroid for making off-season and pre-contest gains, and is still very widely used today as an aid to injectable testosterone. Dianabol is very good as a ???jumpstarter???, or a compound which makes a cycle felt immediately, instead of the 3 to 4 weeks it commonly takes for injectables to begin working. 

In terms of gains, Dianabol is responsible for a great deal of other effects of which you may already have some awareness. Muscle hardness increases all over the body. The bodybuilder gets stronger and is able to complete more repetitions than normal. New size comes a a steady rate during early cycles, and body fat is peeled away with much in the way of dietary changes. In essence, you will get bigger and stronger and leaner from using Dianabol.
On the negative side, Dianabol has the usual effects you find in oral anabolic steroids ??? mainly, toxicity. The liver is forced to process Dianabol, and long-term heavy use can lead to blood polyps which may eventually turn into cancerous tumors. In the past, bodybuilders would remain clean in the off-season, and then use Dianabol and other steroids mainly in the pre-contest phase to ???grow up??? to a show. Today, athletes tend to blow up very large in the off-season using steroids, so there could be some serious risk in not letting the body have a break, due to the use of Dianabol in both the off-season as well as the pre-contest phase. 
Another particular side effect ??? which can be either positive or negative, depending upon how you look at it, is incredible back pumps. These blood buildups resulting in amazing pumps while training can occur anywhere in the body while using Dianabol, but the back seems to be the area most reported by trainers. Plenty of liquids, as well as supplementation with potassium can help counter these massive pumps, although some bodybuilders enjoy them immensely. There are points when they can become so intense that they not-so-gently pull on the chest muscles, making it harder to breathe. Upper back pumps can be very desirable when training for wider and thicker lats, but when the lower back fills with blood, deadlifting time might be over for the day. 
Most users just chalk up these insane pumps to the fact that Dianabol is a very effective drug, and blood flow increases for a variety of reasons. Most users learn to work around them, or even to embrace them. After all, blood flow to the muscle groups of the body results in the transport of amino acids to these fibers, giving the muscle receptors the tools they need for growth. If you use Dianabol, these pumps may just be something you learn to live with ??? and possibly learn to love.


----------



## 10R (Dec 13, 2010)

The pain anywhere else feels great I'm always psyched up in and out the gym just those back pumps are fuckin nuts, I read somewhere that taurine helps relieve some stress on the back pumps is this true ? Has anyone heard anything ?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Plenty of liquids, as well as supplementation with potassium can help counter these massive pumps


----------



## 10R (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saw that article you posted, good stuff thanks


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 13, 2010)

doesnt tuarine help also for this?


----------



## 10R (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> doesnt tuarine help also for this?



I heard from one of my buddies it helps I'm gonna go grab me some tomorrow and give it a try


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 13, 2010)

I got alot of friends who use it for this, not sure just how great it works as never got the pump like that before.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> doesnt tuarine help also for this?


 
Yes it can. Here's an article from *fitflex.com*

*Can Taurine Help Your Workouts?*

*Slow-twitch muscles have higher levels of taurine than fast-twitch muscles*. That's likely because slow- twitch fibers have a greater oxidative capacity, and taurine has antioxidative properties. Studies show that the body loses the greatest amount of its taurine after intense anaerobic exercise, such as weight training. 

*Experiments done with rats demonstrate that taurine* increases exercise capacity, especially in older anima1s. Another study found that taking taurine may help protect against exercise-induced muscle injuries. The authors of that study observed that taurine supplementation reversed certain types of functional deficits in skeletal muscle. Our results suggest that taurine supplementation may facilitate exercise performance and reduce some limited aspects of muscle injury caused by exercise." 

*A later study that used human subjects* confirmed the protective effects of taurine during exercise. Because of the increased oxygen intake that occurs, exercise also ups the production of dangerous free radicals, and rampant free-radical release can damage DNA in cells, leading to mutations that may cause cancer and other diseases. In this study, however, giving men supplemental taurine before exercise significantly prevented DNA strand breakage, an effect attributed to taurine's antioxidative properties. In addition, the subjects who took taurine also showed increased VO2- max, an indicator of increased endurance, increased time to exercise exhaustion and increased maximal workload. That effect could come from taurine's role in increasing the pumping power of the heart and improving the electrical and contractile properties of skeletal muscle. 

*In muscle*, *taurine stabilizes cell membranes, including the sarcolemma, the membrane that surrounds muscle fibers. By controlling calcium entry into muscle, it promotes muscle contraction as well. Taurine's effect on electrolyte functions in muscle may also explain why it helps prevent severe muscle cramps. One theory suggests that exercise-induced loss of sodium and calcium may precipitate such cramps. By stabilizing those minerals during exercise, taurine may help prevent postworkout muscle cramps. The transport of taurine into muscle is promoted by sodium and chloride and decreased bylactate and beta-alanine. *

*A recent study found that taurine content* in fast-twitch muscle significantly decreased during extended exercise sessions and noted that it enhances the enzymes in muscle that regulate energy production and fat oxidation. flurine also stimulates cyclic AM1I which leads to a greater release of catecholamines, such as epinephrine and norepinephrine. The latter two substances activate the enzyme hormone-sensitive lipase in fat cells, which leads to the release of fat for use as energy during exercise. 

There is still some more interesting data about taurine @ Taurine Amino Acid: The Nonessential Amino Supercharged for Body Building


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 14, 2010)

I've used taurine. It does work. Give it a try.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2010)

I used taurine and postassium with clen for the same reasons. It worked then. Currently on the bol myself. I'm still waiting for the pumps to come.


----------



## 10R (Dec 14, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> I used taurine and postassium with clen for the same reasons. It worked then. Currently on the bol myself. I'm still waiting for the pumps to come.



Ya they can be brutal on your lower back I'll go pick up some taurine supplement.
You said you've used clen ? I'm looking into using clen when I start dieting, how did you like it? U stack it with anything else ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2010)

10R said:


> Ya they can be brutal on your lower back I'll go pick up some taurine supplement.
> You said you've used clen ? I'm looking into using clen when I start dieting, how did you like it? U stack it with anything else ?


 

It worked good man. The sides suck dick though. Shaky hands and even my feet were shaky. Horrible cramps and shitty sleep. But after the first few days the sides get better. I took some benadryl and melatonin to help sleep. I lost a good 6lbs in 2 weeks though and kept all of my muscle if not gained some. I plan to use it during PCT. 

I then did an eca stack. I really liked that too.


----------



## 10R (Dec 14, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> It worked good man. The sides suck dick though. Shaky hands and even my feet were shaky. Horrible cramps and shitty sleep. But after the first few days the sides get better. I took some benadryl and melatonin to help sleep. I lost a good 6lbs in 2 weeks though and kept all of my muscle if not gained some. I plan to use it during PCT.
> 
> I then did an eca stack. I really liked that too.



How was ur diet when you were using it ? I hear that a lot about the sides


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

Going to be running Dbol at end of cycle along with Sust.

First time trying it.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 14, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Going to be running Dbol at end of cycle along with Sust.
> 
> First time trying it.


 

First time trying D-bol or Sustanon?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

Both lol.

Was running Test E.
Dropped the last vial so using sust instead.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 14, 2010)

Bummer, nobody likes wasted test!  I'm not really that high on the Sust b/c it only contains 30mg of the fast acting Prop (among other components) which isn't that much if you really think about it.  I guess this is one of the reasons that many folks will advocate for slamming it at least E3D.  My buddy was only doing one cc per week and wondering why he wasn't impressed.  I told him to up to one cc E3D and he's gained noticeable results.  Except of course the discomfort after injection due to the Prop ester.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2010)

For short: Prop
For Long: E or C

I don't get why Sust is so big. 

And my diet, it was pretty good when I was on clen. Cardio 2-3x per week. Workouts 5-6x per week. I was getting about 2200 cals which is kind of low for me.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

Not to Keen on the EOD injections.
Won WP monthly Comp so got 3 bottles of sustabolic for free.
So going to use one of them to finish of my cycle.
After which i can compare results.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 14, 2010)

I hear you on the EOD injections.  I would do that only if it was with something I won too.  Nothing wrong with running a little science project for educational purposes.  The d-bol should make it interesting too.  Good stuff.  Do you have something to minimize the water retention?


----------



## 10R (Dec 14, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Not to Keen on the EOD injections.
> Won WP monthly Comp so got 3 bottles of sustabolic for free.
> So going to use one of them to finish of my cycle.
> After which i can compare results.



lucky bastard hahaha


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

aromasin 8mg ED.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice.  Have a good time blaze.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

BigBird said:


> Nice.  Have a good time blaze.



Thanks.


----------



## Vlakkie (Mar 28, 2011)

''In terms of gains, Dianabol is responsible for a great deal of other effects of which you may already have some awareness. Muscle hardness increases all over the body. The bodybuilder gets stronger and is able to complete more repetitions than normal. New size comes a a steady rate during early cycles, and body fat is peeled away with much in the way of dietary changes. In essence, you will get bigger and stronger and leaner from using Dianabol.''



how true is this guy's?


----------



## hill450 (Mar 28, 2011)

On clen now and I take like 8g of taurine a day and I don't really ever have back pumps and definitely not to any severity. I however got them bad on mdrol for like two weeks after my cycle....I'm assuming I didn't take near enough though.


----------

